

Hyperbrain Owner's Manual - 1. the big picture - swombat
http://inter-sections.net/2008/08/28/hyperbrain-owners-manual-1-the-big-picture

======
MicahWedemeyer
While reading it, I was just waiting for the "buy my book for 3 easy
installments of $19.95" pitch.

Hmm, there's a startup idea: Ego-stroking self-help books for geeks..."Chicken
Soup for the I Know I'm a Genius Why Doesn't Everyone Else Recognize It Soul"

~~~
learninglisp
The first post on the topic was mostly negative-- with good reason.

If us slacker/failure/mad-genius types want to hold on to the fiction that
there's a place for us somewhere, then please back off and let us fool
ourselves about it for a while. Hey... it may inspire us to a turn over a new
leaf and adapt to other people's needs a little more. (Until we get distracted
by something else and then start blowing everybody off again....)

~~~
SwellJoe
_The first post on the topic was mostly negative-- with good reason._

You consider that post negative? That might be another strange trait worth
thinking about...

(Like many at HN, I'm afflicted with nearly all of the traits under
discussion. But I'm not of the opinion that it is due to a new magical type of
brain.)

~~~
learninglisp
Trying to assimilate all of the data... trying not to jump to premature
conclusions.... Trying to be clear without being overly romantic or
pessimistic....

I want a Jean Piaget to work out the experiments and pin down this further....

------
begemot
I know confirmation bias can be a bitch, but this is just ridiculous. Its like
a frenzy of "Me to!!11" in here every time a list of traits is published and
then sure enough someone vomits all over a blog and produces a self-help guide
with feel good "you art special" theme. </cynical rant>

~~~
learninglisp
This is a very specific personality type that's just rare enough that all of
them think they're the only ones. But given the number of "my god, you must be
stalking me" responses... there may be enough of these guys out there that
this merits investigation. Many of their problems are misdiagnosed as being
due to something else. All of them are headed to a mental downswing or an epic
failure of some sort and its critical that they understand themselves well
enough that they can aid other people in directing/collaborating/steering them
effectively.

~~~
skmurphy
ADD is not particularly rare in my experience--certainly among hackers and
entrepreneurs--and people that feel that they are special need to get out
more. It's not a personality type as much as a processing mode(s). There are a
number of good books full of practical advice on how to manage ADD. Three I
have found particularly useful are

ADD Friendly Ways to Organize Your Life by Judith Kohlberg
[http://www.amazon.com/ADD-Friendly-Ways-Organize-Your-
Life/d...](http://www.amazon.com/ADD-Friendly-Ways-Organize-Your-
Life/dp/1583913580/)

Driven To Distraction by Edward M. Hallowell [http://www.amazon.com/Driven-
Distraction-Recognizing-Attenti...](http://www.amazon.com/Driven-Distraction-
Recognizing-Attention-Childhood/dp/0684801280)

Healing ADD by Dr. Daniel Amen [http://www.amazon.com/Healing-ADD-
Breakthrough-Program-Allow...](http://www.amazon.com/Healing-ADD-Breakthrough-
Program-Allows/dp/0425183270/)

~~~
learninglisp
Another one for the "you are sick" perspective?

Looks like two types of stereotypical psych people: the "just be
yourself"/"embrace your inner dolphin" crowd and the "wanna prosac?" types.

I'm suspicious of all of you-- especially given the testimonies from guys like
me that took your advice and are now numb non-creating slobs.

~~~
skmurphy
I did not mean to offer a "you are sick" perspective at all. I think some
people can sing, some people are extroverted, some people have athletic grace
and ability, some people can draw or have other artistic ability. Many people
don't like to speak in front of a crowd, in the same way that I would view
what would be involved in becoming a cost accountant or stock control clerk.
My use of the term ADD was not meant to imply illness, just a convenient
shorthand for the way that many folks are.

The books I suggested offer a variety of suggestions for how to manage the
downsides to ADD. I suggested them because I have read many and found these
useful. I don't view myself as sick or having an inner dolphin (or at least
being any more "special" than anyone else that I know).

------
comatose_kid
I don't really care about which set of characteristics you think make you
'special'. The only things that really matter are results. Tell us about what
you've built or what you've started instead. Then I might actually be
interested in learning more about what makes you tick.

The rest is just self-indulgence.

~~~
learninglisp
Later. I'm working on a set of strategies that will allow me to be clear about
my needs and limitations with people so I can be more productive to the people
that matter to me and/or pay me money.

------
ricky_clarkson
"On the other hand, it is also capable of superhuman focus on the right task"

No, it's not. It's a human brain. It's not capable of anything superhuman.

~~~
swombat
True.

I am guilty of hyperbole.

 _replaces "superhuman" with "extraordinary"_

------
TrevorJ
Well, I subscribed to the blog so he must have done something right. Ooh, hold
on, I gotta go get coffee.

